# Eclipse: Kompilieren



## Markus K (27. Jun 2004)

Hallo Forum,

könnte mir jemand der sich mit Eclipse auskennt sagen wie man eine Klasse kompiliert? Ich suche sowas wie ein Compile Button... wenn ich run drücke kommt so ein Dialog "Create, manage and run configurations"

Habt Ihr zufällig auch eine Idee was ich in diesem Dialog einstellen muß um Tomcat Servlets zu testen?


Viele Grüße

Markus


----------



## Dante (27. Jun 2004)

Hi,

eclipse baut normalerweise automatisch im Hintergrund, du kannst, wenn du das unter Projects abstellst aber mit STRG+B ein manuelles rebuild _aller_ offenen Projekte veranlassen.

Für Tomcat empfehle ich das Plugin von Sysdeo (schau mal hier http://www.3plus4software.de/eclipse/tomcat.html )


----------



## Markus K (27. Jun 2004)

Hallo Dante,

Vielen Dank für den Tip. Wenn ich eine Class Datei manuell ins Tomcat Axample Verzeichnis verschiebe hat er es (die class Datei) nicht neu erstellt.
Beim Tomcat bin ich so vorgegangen wie in der Anleitung vorgeschrieben. (Allerdings hab ich ja den Tomcat 5.0)
Wenn ich das Test Servlet ausführen will, gibt es eine Fehlermeldung im Browser:
"The requested resource (/myURI/servlet/myTest) is not available."

Die Anwendungs-Uri ist bei Projekt->Properties "myURI". Die Klasse heißt myTest und ist im Package myPack. Was mache ich falsch?


Markus


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (27. Jun 2004)

Falsches Forum!

Verschoben: IDEs und Tools.


----------



## Isaac (28. Jun 2004)

Wenn du ein Projekt unter Eclipse hast kannst du jederzeitz auf 

Project -> Clean -> Clean all Project gehen

In dem selben FEnster ist auch ein Schalter "Start a build immediately" welches den Buildvorgang in Aktion versetzt.


In älteren Versionen gibt es den Clean Eintrag noch nicht, da reicht ein

Project -> Rebuild all Projects


----------



## Markus (29. Jun 2004)

Hallo Isaac,

vielen Dank. Das Problem war: Wenn ich die Klassen manuell herauskopiert habe um sie im Webserver zu testen wurde sie nicht neu erstellt...


Viele Grüße

Markus


----------



## Isaac (30. Jun 2004)

Naja natürlich nicht. Das ist so als wenn ich dir 5 Euronen wegnehme. Die kannst du auch erst ersetzen wenn dir der Verlust bekannt wird. 

Wenn du Eclipse eine kompilierte Klasse unter dem Hintern wegziehst erzeugt Eclipse die natürlich nicht sofort neu. Das würde ja bedeutet das Eclipse das build Verzeichniss dauern parsen müsste um zu sehen ob nicht jemand was geändert hat. Nach einem Rebuild Projekt muss die Klasse dann aber wieder da sein.


----------

